# Unplug your SuperCube 2000 subwoofer and check the serial number, it may have been recalled



## keithlock

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/SAFETY-RECALL-NOTICE-SuperCube2000_large.jpg[/img]Approximately 900 SuperCube 2000 subwoofers are being recalled by Definitive Technology (DEI Sales), of Vista, California. The unit's level input jack (RCA) has an internal failure that makes it a shock hazard to users. There have been at least two reports so far of consumers being shocked, enough to elicit further investigation and initiate the recall yesterday (voluntarily by the firm), which was announced by the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC).

If you have this China-made device, unplug it from the wall, and investigate the serial number on the back of the unit, and if it contains "0912HB," representing a September 2012 manufacture date, keep it unplugged and register for the recall.

"In some units, an improperly installed internal lead could cause 120 volt current at the connections on the back panel of the subwoofer, potentially causing an electric shock if the connecter is touched while the unit is powered," said the Safety Recall Information Sheet.

To be on the safe side, any serial number with "HB" should be called in for verification. These units would have been made available for purchase after November 1, 2012. Replacements will be made, naturally, at no charge.

The unit in question is an 11 inch cube, and has a black cloth grille on all sides. The top cap is glossy black. The name plate located on the front of the speaker at the bottom says "Definitive."

They were sold at electronic stores nationwide, plus at some online retailers including Amazon.com and BestBuy.com between November 2012 and January 2013 at about the $600 mark. Interestingly, when visiting the sales page on Amazon for this product you are met with a 404 (page not found), rather than what I think should have been a redirect to a recall notice. Best Buy still features the product as it seems to have stock from a non-defective pile.

Consumers may contact Definitive Technology at 1-800-228-7148 from 9:30 a.m. to 6 p.m. ET Monday through Friday.

Attempting to resell (or actually selling) the unit is against the law according to the CPSC. Incident reports are still being collected and filed, which can be initiated here. If you work in a place where your regular shopper is one that may have made such a purchase, a printable recall notice is available for download (and print).

*About the product*

This recall should not suggest that the product is not worth purchasing. After checking out several reviews online, I have seen primarily positive reviews with ratings mostly above 4 stars out of 5. The SuperCube 2000 subwoofer is an upgrade to Definitive Technology's historically most successful subwoofer, the SuperCube III. Below is a video describing some of the technology that goes into the speakers at Definitive.


----------

